# Pulled lamb w Qview



## natej (Mar 25, 2017)

Howdy all,

One of the great things about Australia is the abundance of good quality lamb that is readily avaliable. Picked up a 4.8lb shoulder for some juicy pulled lamb

Smoked over hickoy with a little salt, pepper & mix of thyme, dill, rosemary rubbed the night before, foiled at 160 and probed buttery at 208, bone slid right out

The boss whipped up some of her homeade tzatziki and made souvlaki 













20170324_204405.jpg



__ natej
__ Mar 25, 2017


















20170324_205359.jpg



__ natej
__ Mar 25, 2017



















20170325_172610.jpg



__ natej
__ Mar 25, 2017


















20170325_173125.jpg



__ natej
__ Mar 25, 2017


















20170325_174258.jpg



__ natej
__ Mar 25, 2017


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 25, 2017)

That lamb looks fantastic!

I love lamb, but it's very expensive over here.

Al


----------



## natej (Mar 25, 2017)

Oh really? Lamb shoulder in australia is roughly 3 - 4 $/lb


----------

